# I think I ended up with a gift card I requisitioned?



## Riverdude

Hey there! So the other day, I was leaving work  at night (8:30 ish). And when I went to grab my bags from the checkout advocate, he gave me a gift card that was just lying there next to the card reader. We joked about how it probably didn’t have anything on it and and I bent the card and put it in my bag or pocket to throw away. I don’t remember which. But when I got home and was changing, I felt that card in my pocket and was going to throw it away, but I thought I should just scan it to see what’s on it, which was probably nothing, in the circle app. Well, I scanned it and it had $10 on it. So I got to thinking, why did it have money on it and why was it just laying there? Then It hit me, I was helping a guest a lot earlier in the day and she couldn’t get the coupon to work for her $10 gift card with purchase of laundry detergent or some deal that we had. Me, being the gstl, went to requisition her one, but after I had, she said somehow she got it to work. So I put it on the little ledge next to the card reader because I may have needed to give it to someone else later in the day. We have the plexi glass shields up, so nobody could take the card unless it was handed to them. So I think the card the advocate gave me was the same one sitting there from earlier in the day. Now it’s on my app and I’m pretty sure I used it on my break earlier today getting food from the cafe and didn’t think about this until now. I’m super worried I’m going to get fired because of this. I know target tracks gift card activations for team members and if they use their team member discount with it, it will flag and they get written up for it. So am I going to lose my job over this? I’m so worried I can’t eat sleep drink or sleep. Do requisitioned gift cards flag the same if the one who requisitioned it uses it?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Tell your etl.


----------



## Far from newbie

ASAP.  Better to tell them BEFORE they tell you !  Cause yes, looks very suspicious And yes, they do know.


----------



## Anelmi

You most definitely can get fired for it so I’d tell someone pronto.


----------



## NotCynicalYet

This story sounds like a story somebody would tell to try to cover for a regretful action after learning they might not get away with it. But if it's true and not trolling, your AP is going to be watching you hard at the very least.


----------



## DBZ

Why would you put it in your bag or pocket to throw away when the trash is right there? 

In the future, requisitioned gift cards that don't end up in the guests hands should be given to the SETL or to GS. I have had TMs give them to me and I have held it in my hand for 30 minutes before I could put it in the drawer at GS


----------



## GMTM

At least 2x a quarter a TM gets promoted to guest and escorted out over gift cards that didn’t go to the guest.  

Own up to it, today, even if you aren’t on the schedule,  and mind ALL your Ps & Qs because you’re definitely on AP’s radar now.


----------



## NotCynicalYet

btw, I don't requisition gift cards, I just coupon them out. Do you have to req them under the new pos (we reverted to old pos because new pos was a pos)? That could get annoying.


----------



## Anelmi

I put it in on the desk right away with a sticky note to check later. I don't want it in my hands for any longer than necessary.

I don't think GS has new POS yet so a gift card should only be a coupon situation.

BTW...Several TMs have been fired at my store for exactly this situation.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

NotCynicalYet said:


> btw, I don't requisition gift cards, I just coupon them out. Do you have to req them under the new pos (we reverted to old pos because new pos was a pos)? That could get annoying.


I also coupon them. New pos has a button that is literally “issue gift card” that you hit, type an amount, and it generates a GC. one of the only things on new pos I truly love


----------



## Riverdude

I came clean to my store director as soon as I came in yesterday. He said he would get with HR and AP in the store involved. Later in the day, I was called in the office to speak to AP and the HR etl. They asked me questions such as, has a team member offered me a gift card before and I said no. Then they asked if I had used any gift cards in the last 60 days and if I use them often. Truth is, I know I’m getting fired over this because I’ve used other gift cards that guests have left behind at the service desk. I’m the SETL up front and my plan was to use them on the team but when I got home I realized they were still in my back pocket so I added them to the app. In the last 60 days I’ve used $173 in gc’s from the store. They said I would get a response from the HRBP in a day or two regarding what the consequences are. I’m assuming they asked about the last 60 days so they can go back and track everything? My question is this, and please don’t be rude with your responses because I have diagnosed OCD and I haven’t been able to eat or sleep since this happened, but will I be going to jail? Yes, I know I deserve what’s coming to me, but just be real with me.


----------



## Anelmi

Well yes, you will be fired but not jail.

Why did you ever think this was okay?


----------



## NotCynicalYet

Why keep lying if this is a real story? After admitting that you've been stealing gift cards for a while, you still minimize by talking about putting them in your pocket and later "realizing" they were there, and also the lie about "use them on the team."

You're in a strange valley of dishonesty here where it becomes difficult to tell delusional lying (which probably requires psych help) apart from slightly clever trolling.


----------



## happygoth

You won't go to jail.


----------



## Xanatos

How long have you actually been stealing from guests? You might get lucky that they can only track a certain amount of time, but $173 in 60 days is on pace for about $1000 per year of intentional, planned, easily-provable theft.


----------



## Fluttervale

Riverdude said:


> I came clean to my store director as soon as I came in yesterday. He said he would get with HR and AP in the store involved. Later in the day, I was called in the office to speak to AP and the HR etl. They asked me questions such as, has a team member offered me a gift card before and I said no. Then they asked if I had used any gift cards in the last 60 days and if I use them often. Truth is, I know I’m getting fired over this because I’ve used other gift cards that guests have left behind at the service desk. I’m the SETL up front and my plan was to use them on the team but when I got home I realized they were still in my back pocket so I added them to the app. In the last 60 days I’ve used $173 in gc’s from the store. They said I would get a response from the HRBP in a day or two regarding what the consequences are. I’m assuming they asked about the last 60 days so they can go back and track everything? My question is this, and please don’t be rude with your responses because I have diagnosed OCD and I haven’t been able to eat or sleep since this happened, but will I be going to jail? Yes, I know I deserve what’s coming to me, but just be real with me.


If it's only $200 you probably aren't going to jail, but they might call the cops anyways to make a nice example of you.  I would.


----------



## DBZ

Your admitting to $173 on here. I'll bet you have done more than that. AP will dig. Were you requisitioning things as well? Adjusting prices? Rewraps? It's all tracked.  As an SETL were you an external hire? How long have you worked for target? I can't believe you didn't know this was really bad all along.


----------



## AutGotAlot

I'm sorry that you made a mistake. If u didn't come forth with the truth now and if no one stopped you, would you keep doing it? Or would you stop because guilt can eat a person up?  We all have done stupid stuff. If u learn from this, that will be way more beneficial than to keep doing it. And you can , in the future, tell others that they should not do things like what u did, because the outcome is very understandable. You will be the expert and feel good that you tried to save someone from doing the same stupid stuff you did.....


----------



## PerishSong

Sorry you felt it needed to do that.  There is always a way/a better alternative for stuff like this rather than stealing.  I'd just go ahead and start putting in those applications now, and hope your next place doesn't call asking why you were let go.  In the future, ask.  There's always someone willing to help/support.  Don't do it again, and learn from this experience.


----------



## Yetive

Riverdude said:


> They asked me questions such as, has a team member offered me a gift card before and I said no. Then they asked if I had used any gift cards in the last 60 days and if I use them often. Truth is, I know I’m getting fired over this because I’ve used other gift cards that guests have left behind at the service desk.


They have already been watching you, and wanted to see if your accounting matches theirs. HRBP is consulted to make sure there is enough to fire you.  There is no chance you will be arrested if all is as you said.


----------



## Far from newbie

Keep your health as top priority and stop worrying, it won’t change or solve anything.  What will be will be, be an adult and deal with it and move on.

Since there is SO much more to the story than you originally told - yes, for certain you WILL be fired - they are stalling because as a TL they need HRBP to agree - with the new story and your admitted guilt,  they certainly will.  If they catch you for a LARGE amount you may have to go to court but no worries - you likely will NOT go to jail as long as you agree to pay it back.  (Years back someone stole LOTS from the cash office and had no jail time - just a record and an agreement.)

You know what you did was wrong.  You couldn’t stop because it was so easy.  You started to feel guilty - maybe because you were somehow aware that they were on to you ?  Stealing is BAD, Target is a big company, they have more ways than you can imagine to track all kinds of stuff - markdowns, price switching, price changing, gift cards, held/hidden merchandise...anything a TM can do to be dishonest has been done before and IS tracked.  Sometimes TM’s are caught right away (we fired a fulfillment tm for stealing his very FIRST day!) and sometimes they let you “get away” with it till the case is large enough to press charges.  

You were in a leadership position - trusted with more authority than a TM - not surprising they gave you time to be in MORE trouble.  
Stop lying NOW.  “You put it in your pocket and MEANT to use it for the team”  !!??  That is NOT how it’s done !! - c’mon, you KNEW that !

 There WILL be consequences, but you WILL survive.  There will be fields of work you are no longer qualified for,  so maybe learn a trade.


----------



## allnew2

PerishSong said:


> I'd just go ahead and start putting in those applications now, and hope your next place doesn't call asking why you were let go


Target can not disclosed why she/he got fired .


----------



## redeye58

Riverdude said:


> my plan was to use them on the team but when I got home I realized they were still in my back pocket *so I added them to the app. *


Why would you do this?
You had to have known it would tempt you to use them& how bad it would look.


----------



## NKG

Wow such a plot twist. If you are a leader and did this, it's safe to say you will definitely be fired or put on a final. Now Ap is going to review EVERYTHING you have done and will do until they get a resolution.


----------



## commiecorvus

If you haven't told us everything and there are larger amounts involved, you might want to check into getting a lawyer.


----------



## Riverdude

Hey there! So the other day, I was leaving work  at night (8:30 ish). And when I went to grab my bags from the checkout advocate, he gave me a gift card that was just lying there next to the card reader. We joked about how it probably didn’t have anything on it and and I bent the card and put it in my bag or pocket to throw away. I don’t remember which. But when I got home and was changing, I felt that card in my pocket and was going to throw it away, but I thought I should just scan it to see what’s on it, which was probably nothing, in the circle app. Well, I scanned it and it had $10 on it. So I got to thinking, why did it have money on it and why was it just laying there? Then It hit me, I was helping a guest a lot earlier in the day and she couldn’t get the coupon to work for her $10 gift card with purchase of laundry detergent or some deal that we had. Me, being the gstl, went to requisition her one, but after I had, she said somehow she got it to work. So I put it on the little ledge next to the card reader because I may have needed to give it to someone else later in the day. We have the plexi glass shields up, so nobody could take the card unless it was handed to them. So I think the card the advocate gave me was the same one sitting there from earlier in the day. Now it’s on my app and I’m pretty sure I used it on my break earlier today getting food from the cafe and didn’t think about this until now. I’m super worried I’m going to get fired because of this. I know target tracks gift card activations for team members and if they use their team member discount with it, it will flag and they get written up for it. So am I going to lose my job over this? I’m so worried I can’t eat sleep drink or sleep. Do requisitioned gift cards flag the same if the one who requisitioned it uses it?


----------



## Bufferine

You put the card in your bag or pocket???? Ummmm which was it? If you are going to tell on yourself get your STORY straight.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Riverdude said:


> I came clean to my store director as soon as I came in yesterday. He said he would get with HR and AP in the store involved. Later in the day, I was called in the office to speak to AP and the HR etl. They asked me questions such as, has a team member offered me a gift card before and I said no. Then they asked if I had used any gift cards in the last 60 days and if I use them often. Truth is, I know I’m getting fired over this because I’ve used other gift cards that guests have left behind at the service desk. I’m the SETL up front and my plan was to use them on the team but when I got home I realized they were still in my back pocket so I added them to the app. In the last 60 days I’ve used $173 in gc’s from the store. They said I would get a response from the HRBP in a day or two regarding what the consequences are. I’m assuming they asked about the last 60 days so they can go back and track everything? My question is this, and please don’t be rude with your responses because I have diagnosed OCD and I haven’t been able to eat or sleep since this happened, but will I be going to jail? Yes, I know I deserve what’s coming to me, but just be real with me.


You are a tl.  you decided to requisition the gift cards for personal use.
 It not just 173.00, much more than that.
Your days maybe numbered.
Spot caught you.


----------



## SuperTarget

Ok I could see maybe accidentally taking them home without realizing but I’m sorry if after you realized that and you add them to the app for your benefit then yeah you intentionally stole from your store.

why wouldn’t you return or destroy the gift cards instead of adding them to the app.

start applying


----------



## Bufferine

A TM at my store was taking small items, returning them for gift cards. His was under $200 and they took him out in cuffs.


----------



## DBZ

I do hope you come back and update us.


----------



## Rastaman

Just read this for the first time.  It's amazing that people think they can steal from Target,  especially on the front end.  There's no new tricks someone hasn't tried,  and Big Brother is ALWAYS  watching.  I hope you learn a valuable lesson from this..


----------



## allnew2

But but but Ap and I are tight 😒


----------



## Tessa120

Riverdude said:


> I came clean to my store director as soon as I came in yesterday. He said he would get with HR and AP in the store involved. Later in the day, I was called in the office to speak to AP and the HR etl. They asked me questions such as, has a team member offered me a gift card before and I said no. Then they asked if I had used any gift cards in the last 60 days and if I use them often. Truth is, I know I’m getting fired over this because I’ve used other gift cards that guests have left behind at the service desk. I’m the SETL up front and my plan was to use them on the team but when I got home I realized they were still in my back pocket so I added them to the app. In the last 60 days I’ve used $173 in gc’s from the store. They said I would get a response from the HRBP in a day or two regarding what the consequences are. I’m assuming they asked about the last 60 days so they can go back and track everything? My question is this, and please don’t be rude with your responses because I have diagnosed OCD and I haven’t been able to eat or sleep since this happened, but will I be going to jail? Yes, I know I deserve what’s coming to me, but just be real with me.


How do you accidentally use $173 in gifts cards?  Answer, you don't.  That's all deliberate.  You could have tossed them directly in the trash when you found them in your pants pocket and not thought of them again.  You could have found out if there was any money on them in a way that didn't add them to your Target.com account.

You are getting fired, no question.  Update your resume and start applying, don't bother to wait and see if they will take mercy on you.


----------



## Snapeeee




----------



## Havok

Dude, you screwed yourself pretty hard. AP has gone easy on TMs when I was with spot, but when a leader was caught, it was way different. They will definitely make an example of you. I doubt you'd go to jail, but you can technically get arrested. They will call the cops and have them read your rights, cuff you, and I don't know what happens after they escort you out. Maybe you'll get lucky and not be escorted by the cops if you are close with the team and considered a good person in their eyes. But, to corporate, there is no good person when it comes to theft, remember that in the future because it will be harder for you to get a supervisor role with that on your record. Good luck,and confess to everything. They already know everything you've stolen, and will ask you questions they already know the answer to. Don't try to fight it. You'll make things worse for yourself.


----------

